# Redigrass



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi all - can you give a bunny too much Redigrass? My foster bunnies go wild for it. wanting to make sure it\s safe for then and I don't overfeed then with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes you can, due to the way it is prepared the buns can absorb every last drop of calcium from it so if you feed too much it can contribute to a build up of sludge in the bladder.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Bernie x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

As bernie says - but It's a great treat and good to tempt poorly/non eating buns with.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

there have been some big arguments on the RWAF Facebook page recently after they said its fine to feed instead of hay as a bug free feed to reduce the risk of mixi and that the calcium levels arnt too high. Bezerk if you ask me


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

emzybabe said:


> there have been some big arguments on the RWAF Facebook page recently after they said its fine to feed instead of hay as a bug free feed to reduce the risk of mixi and that the calcium levels arnt too high. Bezerk if you ask me


This isn't the first time I have disagreed with them 
They are right the calcium levels aren't too high but the fact that the rabbit absorbs all of it IS the problem.

Disgusted that they are suggesting to feed it as a hay replacement, wouldn't like to count how many dental issues will come of that 

Hay is a bug free feed if you store it right and get good quality, in all the years I have kept small furries not one has had any bugs from the hay 

There is quite a circle of people that are realising that they aren't all they are cracked up to be, which is a shame because they have the platform to make a huge difference


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

It's mad I'm sure my George would have serious teeth problems without all the corse hay he gets. 

have to say I don't know who the RWAF even are ie who there trustees or publicists are but think they should really think collectively before they speak

Jaxs I think it's fine to give a handful each a day enough so they still have to nibble plenty of hay in between feeds. If you had a rabbit with history of urinary tract or kidney problems then I would avoid it


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

emzybabe said:


> It's mad I'm sure my George would have serious teeth problems without all the corse hay he gets.
> 
> have to say I don't know who the RWAF even are ie who there trustees or publicists are but think they should really think collectively before they speak
> 
> Jaxs I think it's fine to give a handful each a day enough so they still have to nibble plenty of hay in between feeds. If you had a rabbit with history of urinary tract or kidney problems then I would avoid it


Actually i don't either so I decided to have a dig and noticed that there rabbit friendly vets are still only member only view so the very people they should be trying to reach won't have access to it at all :mad2:

Here are the trustees Contact and trustees


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i agree with bernie on this, rabbits deffinatly should not be fed redi grass as a hay replacement  a small handful max a day is fine, but that would no where near account for the amount of roughage a rabbit needs


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ut oh..mine get readigrass everyday. Im sure I read somewhere ages ago that it was fine in any amount and is pretty much the same as hay 

I DO obviously feed ad lib hay as well however


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> Ut oh..mine get readigrass everyday. Im sure I read somewhere ages ago that it was fine in any amount and is pretty much the same as hay
> 
> I DO obviously feed ad lib hay as well however


So long as it is only a small handful and you see no extra sludge in the urine then they will be fine 

There are a few people that spread this myth (including the RWAF it would seem :frown2 because it has a similar calcium content to freshly cut hay, however as hay is prepared and baled and then store the calcium content will drop and drop. Whereas Readigrass is baked sealing in the calcium content and then the rabbit is able to absorb all of it.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I was wondering this the other day, thanks guys 

Mine get a large handful twice a week between the three of them.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good Grief Bernie, you know so much!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Good Grief Bernie, you know so much!!


She doesn't know how to share CHOCOLATE BUNNIES!!!:frown2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Good Grief Bernie, you know so much!!


Thank you, I studied Equine science at Uni which has a huge section for animal nutrition and most of what I learnt is relevant to bunnies .
Ever since I can remember I have had a thirst for knowledge and I have the ability to absorb information, and it sticks 

I just hope I don't come across as a know it all because I am far from it 



Lopside said:


> She doesn't know how to share CHOCOLATE BUNNIES!!!:frown2:


Hey, I offered you a caramel bunny :aureola:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

No, you don't Bernie, but you are pretty amazing and you know an awful lot. 

And it's good to share - unless it's a chocolate bunny apparently.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been giving mine a small handful of Readigrass each per day....when you say 'sludge in the urine' Bernie, what exactly am I looking for? Can't say I regularly inspect their urine but I'm willing to give it a go. Also, do you think a handful might still be too much for a smaller breed? Esp. as I have 3 together so one of them might be pigging out on the others rations..., am panicking now I've thought about that possibility...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> I've been giving mine a small handful of Readigrass each per day....when you say 'sludge in the urine' Bernie, what exactly am I looking for? Can't say I regularly inspect their urine but I'm willing to give it a go. Also, do you think a handful might still be too much for a smaller breed? Esp. as I have 3 together so one of them might be pigging out on the others rations..., am panicking now I've thought about that possibility...


Most rabbits will excrete a small amount of calcium in their urine and that is perfectly normal, the signs of bladder sludge are:

 Urinating more frequently (often outside the normal area where your bunny usually urinates)

 Straining to urinate

 Blood in the urine

 White or grey creamy urine (chalky or paste like)

 Skin rashes around the genitals, as well as the belly and thighs

 Depression and loss of appetite

As for how much to feed the smaller buns, it all depends really, some rabbits are prone to sludge and a tiny amount will cause problems whereas others won't appear to be effected :001_huh:

I just watch the calcium content in the urine, if I notice any calcium sediments or the urine is sludgier/thicker I will cut down foods with a high calcium content until it all settles down again.

This is a normal rabbit wee









If any of my rabbits produced this I would be looking to up their water content and reducing calcium 









Hope that makes sense


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bernie, Thankyou so much for your response! The photos are so helpful: I haven't noticed any white calcium deposits in their urine or any of the other symptoms you listed, so not panicking about Readigrass so much now. New worry now....my rabbits wee is a much stronger colour than the photos. Is that normal? They always wee on hay or their litter so it is quite difficult to see sludge or even colour but it looks yellowy or even orangey. Is that a cause for concern??


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> Bernie, Thankyou so much for your response! The photos are so helpful: I haven't noticed any white calcium deposits in their urine or any of the other symptoms you listed, so not panicking about Readigrass so much now. New worry now....my rabbits wee is a much stronger colour than the photos. Is that normal? They always wee on hay or their litter so it is quite difficult to see sludge or even colour but it looks yellowy or even orangey. Is that a cause for concern??


Orange wee is perfectly normal  Rabbit urine reacts differently when it hits the air, and can change colour with different foods (carrot makes dark orange to red urine :lol colours vary from normal pale yellow to dark yellow, carrot orange, brown, or bright red.

If they start to develop any sludge you will be able to tell, it's almost like someone has crushed a piece of chalk into the wee.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh that's great, my rabbits have normal wee!! Shall stop worrying about wee now and go back to my more standard worries: food, family, finances and faeces (the cats not mine)....


----------

